#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-25
<xnixan> Good morning bassem Haden nlsthzn hadenx  Haden  :)
<hadenx> Morning xnixan
<bassem> hadenx, he left
<hadenx> Hey bassem..
<hadenx> Can you post the link to the facebook page ?
<hadenx> For some reason , cannot get the link on my phone ..
<bassem> facebook.com page
<hadenx> Lol... Bassem ubuntu loco page
<hadenx> bassem , you there ?
<bassem> facebook.com ubuntu loco page
<hadenx> !!!
<bassem> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Emirates-Team-LoCo/185867921459214
<hadenx> bassem.. Thanks ..!
<bassem> hadenx, welcome
<nlsthzn> morning ppls
<bassem> xnixan, morning
<xnixan> bassem, :)
<TheLive1> greetings
<TheLive1> how are you all. i missed the irc meeting. tough day of work yesterday.
<TheLive1> be back later
 * nlsthzn waves
<TheLive1> hello......
<nlsthzn-work> TheLive1: Hi :)
<TheLive1> nlsthzn-work-  hello
<nlsthzn-work> What's up?
<TheLive1> not much. wondering what i missed last night
<nlsthzn-work> a very long meeting... not so much really... I am sure the log and minutes of meeting will be up within a day or two
<TheLive1> oh ok. im sure its all heading in the right direction
<TheLive1> its good to have such energetic young people
<nlsthzn-work> We can only hope :)
<TheLive1> wouldve been here but some days like yesterday, just take their toll
<TheLive1> next week for sure
<TheLive1> the release party?
<nlsthzn-work> TheLive1: nothing planned... will be celebrating natty on the monthly get together the 4th of May
<TheLive1> i got a netbook ready for it.. but lxde (lubuntu) runs so much smoother
<TheLive1> i wonder how the 11.04 performance will be
<TheLive1> the desktop edition
<TheLive1> oh nevermind. i see theyve combined the 2. desktop n netbook
<TheLive1> makes sense
<nlsthzn-work> yup, only one size fits all now :)
<TheLive1> will require some getting used to.. side bar and all
<nlsthzn-work> ... I just installed Gnome 3 on my netbook and performance was good.. so I expect natty will be fine on a netbook... if not it can fall back to unity-2d...
<TheLive1> i sort of understand what theyre thinking. more and more comps / monitors are wide screen. more real estate on the sides than on bottom
<TheLive1> maybe its not that big of a deal
<nlsthzn-work> I am loving Unity at the moment... it hsa been on my laptop since alpha 3
<TheLive1> running the update-manager -d right now for the beta
<nlsthzn-work> awesome... hope it goes well... :)
<nlsthzn-work> Hi uncle
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: ^
<nlsthzn-work> Not much happening here at the moment... :)
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn-work
<Kilos> it will grow
<Kilos> one step at a time
<nlsthzn-work> I know... it is nice to be part of it so early :)
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: ^
<Kilos> yo
<Kilos> yeah good to be a pioneer
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<Kilos> i actually opened an irc channel about a year ago mainly for help cause ubuntu-za was busy back then
<Kilos> now 3 peeps there
<nlsthzn-work> So it has become a lot more quiet?
<Kilos> yeah we went up to 45 or so guys online at a time
<Kilos> but maverick needs less help too i think
<nlsthzn-work> Oh wow... haven't seen anything close to that on any IRC channels except #ubuntu
<Kilos> yeah but thats a madhouse
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: btw, you heard of diaspora?
<Kilos> no what is that
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: a project to take on facebook by letting users keep there info private while being social online...
<Kilos> ah. sounds good. i dont go facebook anymore. it uses 10m data just to open here
<Kilos> and i cutting to like 3 a day apart from the last 2 days with the modem
<Kilos> all the moving pics and adds kill me online
<nlsthzn-work> oh wow... well, so far the alpha pod of diaspora I am on is very minimalistic (and lacks a lot of features obviously)... in any case if your interested to try it out you can go to diasp.org :)
<Kilos> will look into diaspora when i get to aus
<Kilos> with or without www.
<nlsthzn-work> :) so you moving down-under?
<Kilos> lol you havent read my blog
<Kilos> i going to meet my daughter i didnt know i had
<Kilos> and get back with a long lost love
<Kilos> dunno if they will let me stay in aus though so i going for 3 months to start with
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: eish... hectic :) nope I have not read your blog it seems... (but maybe I should)
<Kilos> its long you need time
<Kilos> maaz knows the link
<nlsthzn-work> hehe
<nlsthzn-work> k
<Kilos> just go maaz kilos.blog
<Kilos> from when i started with ubuntu
<Kilos> inetpro said it is a story that needs telling
<nlsthzn-work> cool... will do
<Kilos> i even got my own site as well
<Kilos> maaz knows the site as kilos.site
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: I did have a peek at your blog a few months ago actually now that I see it
<Kilos> ah then you also forget
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nl dont peek, read
<Kilos> nlsthzn-work,
<nlsthzn-work> :)
#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-26
<hadenx> Good morning guys...
<hadenx> bassem_lap , xnixan
<xnixan> hadenx, morning!
<hadenx> Room is empty today ...
<xnixan> hadenx, :(
<xnixan> hadenx, i tried to call Omar, but he is not picking,  do you know how to reach him?
<hadenx> No idea...
<hadenx> Havent heard from him for a long time ..
<hadenx> Hope he's ok..
<xnixan> hadenx, me too!
<xnixan> hadenx, i am trying to let my company be the sponsor for the group
<xnixan> hadenx, that's why i am trying to contact him!
<hadenx> xnixan, where do you work ?
<xnixan> hadenx, @ Al Ahli Driving Center
<hadenx> xnixan , we cannot really have sponsors for the group.. But they can sponsor events ...
<xnixan> hadenx, like what?
<xnixan> hadenx, they will sponsor meetings!
<xnixan> hadenx, what else ?
<hadenx> Maybe install fests.. Launch parties.. Ubuntu workshops etc...
<hadenx> I guess meetings are fine...
<xnixan> hadenx, yep!
<xnixan> hadenx, in the beginning at least
<hadenx> That will be great..
<hadenx> I wonder if we can get more sponsorships ...
<xnixan> hadenx, the how contact omar?
<hadenx> Ask Toki..
<hadenx> But i think you should discuss with rest of the guys as well..
<xnixan> xnixan, the next meeting can be held their!
<xnixan> hadenx, sure!
<hadenx> Finances have to be dealt with with great care ... Remember .. Money = root of all evil :)
<xnixan> hadenx, but, i think i need to talk first with omar
<xnixan> hadenx, or who replaces him
<xnixan> hadenx, they will provide the place for the meeting, soft drinks
<xnixan> hadenx, :D
<xnixan> hadenx, who knows what else ;)
<xnixan> hadenx, sure, for free!
<hadenx> Brb
<hadenx> xnixan , that sounds good...
<hadenx> Toki is the next person who has access to meetup
<hadenx> xnixan , where will they provide a place ?
<xnixan> hadenx, in our head office in  Al Qouz
<hadenx> Al quoz might be a little difficult for some people...
<hadenx> We'll have to find out what others say..
<xnixan> hadenx, sure, this is obvious :)
<hadenx> If it's big , we can organize a workshop there..
<xnixan> hadenx, rest assured, it is huge :)
<xnixan> hadenx, but let us first take other members opinion!
<hadenx> bassem , is missing today .. Wonder why ..
<xnixan> hadenx, but our bot is always their :p
<xnixan> bassem, morning :)
<bassem> xnixan, morning
<hadenx> bassem , we were just talking about you ..
<bassem> me!
<bassem> xnixan, your company will give us free driver licenses?
<xnixan> bassem, LOL
<Haden> Evening guys..
<bassem> Haden, evening
<Haden> bassem , Good evening.. :)
<bassem> Haden, Good evening
<Haden> bassem , Good Evening..
<bassem> Haden, Evening
<Haden> bassem
<bassem> Haden,
<Haden> bassem, any idea about the meeting bot?
<bassem> Haden, no
<Haden> We managed to get 15 people to like our facebook page :)
<Haden> bassem , was looking at linux users group..
<Haden> It died after sometime ..
<bassem> Haden, yeah, usualy most of community groups die after sometime!
<Haden> bassem , Thats why you need the booze :)
<bassem_lap> Haden,
<bassem_lap> Haden,
<bassem_lap> who is the admin of our FB page? there's typo in the last post!
 * nlsthzn waves
* nlsthzn changed the topic of #ubuntu-ae to: FOSS in the UAE, alive and kicking | http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/ | Wiki: http://ubuntu.ae | Next IRC meeting: TBA
#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-27
<hadenx> Good morning guys ..
<hadenx> Evening guys ..
<Haden> xnixan , Did Toki come online?
<Haden> Hello bassem_lap
<Haden> Good Evening..
<rverrips> Just need three more fans on Facebook :-)
<nlsthzn> rverrips: Cool, oh and hi :)
<rverrips> Sorry, hi there nl ...
<rverrips> anything being discussed here tonight?
<nlsthzn> only got here myself
<rverrips> Anyone here a StartSSL Web of Trust Notary?
<rverrips> (Oops, meant that last question for another channel, not ubuntu-ae, sorry guys)
<nlsthzn> rverrips: so it is alright that I was so confused :)
<rverrips> too many conversations, too many channels :-)
<nlsthzn> let me get ready for some sleepy time... cheers all
#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-28
<rverrips> Hi Guys - Anyone know the time when 11.04 finalrelease will be available for  download from the website/
<nlsthzn> rverrips: most probably very late tonight early morning
<nlsthzn> rverrips: I will try and get you a link to it before it is official :p Give me a while (I sometimes get a link to a mirror that has it first... got the latest openSUSE 6 hours before it propgated to all the mirrors)
<rverrips> Thanks Neil, that'll be great!
<nlsthzn> I am still pondering if I should get a new image and re-install or just update my beta 2... choices choices :)
<rverrips> nlsthzn - desktop/laptop or server?
<rverrips> nlsthzn: real or virtual?
<rverrips> guess that show be iron or vapour :-)
<nlsthzn> rverrips: I like to keep it real :p ... nah, just my lappy... ran the alpha, all updated, clean install of beta was much better... less buggy... so even though a fully updated beta should be equal to the release I suspect it isn't always the case
<rverrips> agreed with your instinct nlsthzn ...
<nlsthzn> :)
<rverrips> Oooh, it's out : http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<nlsthzn> rverrips: be carefull... could just be the beta...
<rverrips> Drat ... it is still beta ... sorry for the fake excitement ...
<nlsthzn> the url will be 11.04 and not natty and only when the release manager says it is out is anything official..
<nlsthzn> I just joined #ubuntu-release-party :p
<nlsthzn> too crowded
<nlsthzn> in the release party... sheese
<rverrips> Seems like no-one there as a clue either ... Twitter is also buzzing but nothing confirmed yet ...
<nlsthzn> rverrips: I am following Google real-time ... no luck on a link....
<rverrips> Not sure if this is reliable .... ftp://ftp.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04
<nlsthzn> a few releases ago there was a sight with running commentary... think it was for opensuse though... they would update every few minutes letting you know which packages have been built, iso's verified, mirrors updated
<rverrips> Now THAT sounds like a Party, nl!
<rverrips> (Watching code compile :-) )
<nlsthzn> hehe... I enjoyed it... not sure why... :p
<rverrips> I was being serious - I still get a buzz everytime I get to hit enter after typing "make install"
<nlsthzn> rverrips: :)
<rverrips> I think it may be out?
<rverrips> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso - However the iso is dated yesterday?
<nlsthzn> well it's here
<hadenx> Guys..!!
<hadenx> nlsthzn , bassem , xnixan
<nlsthzn> hadenx: yes, I am a guy
<hadenx> Natty is officially released :)
<Toki> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal released! http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<Toki> Main site still not updated, final version can be found at the link provided.
<Toki> nlsthzn, hadenx, xnixan take note!
<nlsthzn> Toki: hey... please note that the iso's still have dates ranging from the 26th...
<Toki> Also beware their's a major power consumption regression in the kernel shipped with Natty, and the latest kernels.
<Toki> nlsthzn: Only direct download .iso are from the 26th.
<nlsthzn> Toki: saw that... but so far it is only phoronix that seems to have found that... and ppl on the forums have seen the opposite in there own tests
<Toki> nlsthzn: Link?
<nlsthzn> Toki: I will wait till the release manager says its official... seems some of the mirrors are still getting propogated etc
<Toki> nlsthzn: Bittorrent. :D
<bassem> hadenx,
<Toki> bassem: You were there? Natty's been released.
<nlsthzn> Toki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737077
<Toki> nlsthzn: Much obliged.
<nlsthzn> the torrent might be new... but that doesn't mean the file it points to is :p
<bassem> Toki, ?!
<nlsthzn> Toki: check out #ubuntu-beginners-party
<Toki> bassem: Natty released today: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ Direct download link still not updated.
<Toki> nlsthzn: Party?
<nlsthzn> I would hold of on any downloading until the release is "official" ... might easily land with beta 2 without knowing it :p
<bassem> it's not officail yet on the website
<Toki> nlsthzn: You da boss, but the ISOs don't say beta or alpha as they did before.
<Toki> bassem: Correct, presumably because direct download isn't ready yet.
<nlsthzn> Toki: the daily build don't say so in the file... I have several ISO's and the name doesn't say anything about alpha or beta...
<bassem> anyway, you can wait a few hours!!!
<Toki> I'm not downloading myself. I don't have my own laptop to use... ;(
<rverrips> Hey Toki - Haven't seen you in a while - You keeping well?
<rverrips> nlsthzn - You downloaded the 11.04 iso yet?
<Toki> rverrips: I am, just did not find the motivation to get on the channel while doing other stuff.
<Toki> rverrips: Just announced the release, but everyone's waiting for website update and official announcement.
<nlsthzn> rverrips: not 100% sure it is official yet... I have my suspicions so I am waiting for the release manager to so it is out
<rverrips> Good to hear you're well, Toki ... yeah, website and official release notif' is dragging ...
<Toki> nlsthzn: What's in the channel you wanted me to visit?
<nlsthzn> I lost net when the etislat guys came to install this e-vision pvr thingy ... more TV I am not going to watch :p
<Toki> nlsthzn: It's as dead as the moon's core.
<nlsthzn>  #ubuntu-release-party?
<Toki> nlsthzn: Why bother with TV, we've YouTube!
<Toki> nlsthzn: Right.
<nlsthzn> Toki: it is busier than #ubuntu at the moment
<rverrips> 1687 members on #ubuntu-releae-party ...
<nlsthzn> it's nuts in there :p
<Toki> nlsthzn: Wait, you said #ubuntu-beginners-party.
<nlsthzn> lol... my bad :p
<Toki> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/ubuntu-billboard-spotted-on-highway-101/
<nlsthzn> lol, I have so many links like the one above in my twitter feed to go through... just need more time...
<nlsthzn> guys excuse me for a bit... wife has taken ill and I am left with a bit of housework to do... will be on and off as I can... once the release is official I will once again be re-installing :p
<Toki> nlsthzn: See ya.
<Toki> We need similar billboard with latest logo in UAE, ASAP!
<rverrips> I can arrange a billboard Toki ... Where to get funding?
<Toki> Linux support providers, rverrips?
<rverrips> I'd assume they'd rather put their companies name on the billboard ...
<TheLive1> congrats on the new release
<TheLive1> whose on it already?
<nlsthzn> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/hub/natty
<nlsthzn> Toki: rverrips ^
<nlsthzn> never mind... it is a silly link... my net is uber slow so it took a while to check it out myself...
<rverrips> Not as excting as the #ubuntu-release-party channel ... 1708 members and still growing - I'm guessing the eastern seaboard has woken up :-)
<Toki> Back, and looks like the website has been updated.
<Toki> rverrips, bassem, nlsthzn, xnixan, website updated, looking great.
<nlsthzn> Toki: Awesome... I do feel good about Unity and where Ubuntu is going :D
<nlsthzn> wow... servers seem to be taking a hit... everything slowing down :)
<bassem> there's a typo in the last post in our facebook page
<nlsthzn> bassem: it happens
<bassem> nlsthzn, who can correct it
<bassem> ?
<nlsthzn> bassem: rverrips I belive
<nlsthzn> *believe
<rverrips> Sorry, that was me - Fixing it ...
<rverrips> Sorry, what is the typo?
<rverrips> Oooh, gotta dash - Mail me the typo, I'll fix it ...
<bassem> rverrips, 2001 instead of 2011
<nlsthzn> kicked the power out on my lappy (no battery in at the moment) :/
<rverrips_> Hi, I'm back ... So is it official yet?
<hadenx> rverrips
<hadenx> Yes..
<nlsthzn> downloaded and seeding already...
<hadenx> nlsthzn , I'm not yet ready to move to 11.04 :)
<nlsthzn> :)
<Toki> Is it just me or is the new Ubuntu site is broken?
<Toki> rverrips: May I bother you?
<rverrips> sure
<Toki> rverrips: http://i.imgur.com/I3ZWC.png
<Toki> Is your Ubuntu homepage broken as well?
<rverrips> Nope, mine seems a lot better than yours :-)
<Toki> rverrips: Dammit, is it Windows or something else?
<rverrips> Mac - Still re-installing my Ubuntu machine ...
<Toki> rverrips: No. I meant the reason behind the broken website - IE, Chrome shows same results.
<Toki> So does a VPN connection to the US.
<Toki> rverrips: Even on the Natty I have since Alpha 3, the webpage is broken. :'(
<rverrips> http://i.imgur.com/JJflz.png - Seems fine in Rockmelt (which is really just Chrome)
<rverrips> Also seems ok in Firefox 3.6, I'd say it's your connection or proxy or something, but then using your VPN should fix that?   http://i.imgur.com/x0zHa.png
<rverrips> Toki?
<Toki> rverrips: Congrats!
<hadenx> Toki , congrats for ?
<rverrips> Reason 1104 why I love Ubuntu - You can upgrade the server you have no physical access to, to the latest release through ssh with minimal effort/strain :-)
#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-29
 * nlsthzn waves
 * nlsthzn is now using Kubuntu 11.04 kthxbai
#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-30
<xnixan> Morning :)
<nlsthzn> xnixan: Morning :)
<xnixan> nlsthzn, :)
<nlsthzn> xnixan: welcome back :)
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-01
<KaVeH> erterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<KaVeH> ertrererert
<KaVeH> ret
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<bassem> Hello, I'm here again :-)
<nlsthzn> bassem: welcome
<bassem> nlsthzn, thanks
<nlsthzn> :)
<Haden> Hello...
<Haden> bojicas,nlsthzn , bassem
<Haden> Good evening..
<nlsthzn> Haden: alo :)
<Haden> Did you guys have a meeting?
<nlsthzn> when?
<Haden> today?
<nlsthzn> nope... next meeting is the real thing the 4th and then they will decide when the next irc meeting should be
<Haden> nlsthzn, did you guys here from Omar?
<nlsthzn> I haven't...
<Haden> Any idea if the location is dubai mall or festival city?
<bassem> Haden, hi
<Haden> bassem , nice to see you..
<Haden> nlsthzn, bassem , bojicas  all you guys gonna be there this meetup right?
<nlsthzn> Haden: I will always be there (in spirit)
<Haden> nlsthzn,  not the same :)
<bassem> nlsthzn, you've received that email because you are admin maybe?
<Haden> nlsthzn,  I got it too..
<Haden> The existing group is dead i think..
<bassem> Haden, I'll be there, but I don't know where
<Haden> Roy is a member..
<Haden> xnixan,  Hey..
<nlsthzn> Ah ok... just wanted to make sure... somebody was going to contact the guy that started it right?
<Haden> If Omar doesnt show up we need to fix something else..
<Haden> nlsthzn, Thar wasnt an official loco i think..
<nlsthzn> Haden: not official but they registered a launchpad account using the preffered naming conventions etc... so we needs it :p
<Haden> I think we shoul as Roy to get in touch with them..
<Haden> bassem, Do you think we should go with an alternate place?
<nlsthzn> is there a problem with the venue for the 4th?
<Haden> nlsthzn, Dubai mall is too crowded.. very noisy..
<nlsthzn> Haden: perfect then... all pitch up with ubuntu hats and t-shirts and banners and start singing the free software song that rms wrote :D
<nlsthzn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BH7poMtPVU
<Haden> nlsthzn, Nah.. We wouldn't want you to miss all the fun..
<Haden> nlsthzn,  Thats cool..
<nlsthzn> Haden: cool... not one of the words I would use to describe it but ok :p
<Haden> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDisnYe38io
<nlsthzn> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/
<nlsthzn> Haden: hehe
<Haden> nlsthzn,  Now that is cool.. Should i put it up on the facebook page?
<Haden> nlsthzn,  That song is stuck in my head now...
<nlsthzn> Haden: go for it :D
<nlsthzn> I have it on at the moment... almost as addictive as the lama song...
<nlsthzn> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama
<nlsthzn> but the ultimate is still BADGER http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/badgers
<Haden> nlsthzn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4
<Haden> Nyan cat..
<bassem> Haden, it's to far for me, I still don't have a car!
<Haden> bassem,  What is too far?
<bassem> Haden, the place! you asked me about the meetup place right?
<nlsthzn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbbA9BhCTko&feature=related hehe
<Haden> bassem,  yes.. I was suggesting any alternate location.. anything but dubai mall..
<bassem> Haden, how many members do you expect ?
<nlsthzn> ... got to get ready for the great sleep :) night all
<Haden> bassem, I'm guessing 8 - 12..
<Haden> we could meet at a park.. pizza..
<Haden> bassem,  Be back.. see if you guys can come up with something.. will talk to you tom...
<nlsthzn> cheers
